# Barnes varmint grenade



## Wyomingpredator

just a note on the barnes varmint grenade out of the 22-250. running about 4150 according to book, haven't chronyd it yet. I shot 3 jack rabbits 2 about 50 yards and they had exit holes but the hits were in the ribs and guts, the other was about 100 yards hit right in the front shoulder with no exit hole but shoulders felt like mush to poke. I mean there was nothing solid there, that being said I think they are going to be killer on yoes and cats. If anyone else has used them I would like their input Thanks


----------



## DuaneinND

I would have thought that at 50 yards there would not have been enough rabbit left to have found the exit hole.


----------



## Wyomingpredator

theres an article in one of the NRA publications, I believe american rifleman about it it talk about quick violent expansion then disappears They are a great bullet on Jacks soon to find out for yotes


----------



## DuaneinND

I worked with the Briese Bullet Company in testing the "Buster". It was and still is the most explosive bullet on the market. I am hoping that Torrey and his son come through and start production again. The "Buster" blew the gelitin block apart when we tested it at HS Precision, we had to put another block on top and one on each side to sandwhich the block being shot to keep the block from exploding. You could fill a pop can with water, put a piece of pylwood 6" behind the can, shoot it with a 50gr 22 cal from a 223 or 22/250 and the only thing you would find in the plywood was pieces of shrapnel from the jacket, with the largest maybe 1/8" in diameter.
I will have to try some VG and do some of the tests we ran on the "Buster"
I will also post if Briese starts producing the "Buster" again.


----------



## xdeano

anyone have any load data for the 62g in 243?

xdeano


----------



## xdeano

I just called Barns and here is the data that they have.

243 Winchester
24" barrel 
1/10" twist

H-414 (43.5g - 47.5g)
IMR-4350 (43.0g - 47.0g)
Reloader-19 (45.0g - 50.0g)

I also asked about varget and H380 and they are a bit hot i guess.

Their best was the H-414.

disclaimer: work your loads...

xdeano


----------



## xdeano

Well, I had time this morning to go out and do a few test loads on the bench. here is what i've found:

243 Winchester 
Sako 85 w ~22" barrel (1-10" twist)

62g Barns Varmint Grenade
Winchester brass
Federal 210 Match primers
40.5g Varget
Oal: 2.600"

My best group was just under half inch with this recipe. four out of five were in one nice little hole, with a flier opening up my group a bit. I think i'll be set. I hate wasting ammo on tests. Now for the real test. I'll let you know.

xdeano


----------



## ilike2shoot

Hey Wyomingpredator,

Could you either post, or send me the published load data you have for the 22/250? I am having trouble finding data for the varmint grenades other than the "well I tried this load and lived through it" type info.

Thanks


----------



## ilike2shoot

Well it took a while, but I found an informative article which includes the Barnes data which will be in their 2008 manual. It has min/max data for the 36grain for both the .223 and 22-250. Thought I would post it since it seems to be a bit difficult to find this load data.

http://www.riflemagazine.com/magazine/P ... rtial1.pdf


----------



## Fishhead

I'm looking for loading data for the 36 gr. Varmint Grenades using a .223WSSM. Can anyone point me the right direction?


----------



## miestro_jerry

Anyone have the data for loading the 36 Grain VG in a 221 Frieball?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## Savage260

These are a couple pix from my first PD shoot using 36gr VGs with 39.5gr Varget out of my Rem 700 VLSS 22-250.


----------



## johngfoster

I've had very similar results from 55gr V-Max in a 22-250. Cut some PDs in half! Sorry no pics.


----------

